# CPOP vs CP



## AKjulz (Nov 12, 2013)

Here is a batch of rhubarb scented soap that I split. The first half (pic 1) went in the oven at 170 for one hour then sat over night.  The second half (pic 2) just sat on the table with a cardboard box over it. The CPOP has a much more solid smooth creamy look overall. I think it wins.  The room temp one has a bit of that clear veined thing going on






Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Tienne (Nov 12, 2013)

CPOP rules!!!

*Ahem* ... I love CPOP'ing.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Nov 12, 2013)

They are both beautiful! I have never tried CPOP, but you have got me interested now. 

What sort of molds do you use? I know that my wooden molds have some wood glue holding them together, and I'm worried that the heat will loosen the glue.


----------



## Anerlin (Nov 12, 2013)

I love CPOP, but don't do it if your mold is glued together!  The glue will melt and the mold will come apart...in the oven...while the soap is still liquid!  I just had a problem with that and the soap wound up all over the bottom of oven.  It would have been such a nice batch, too.


----------



## Anerlin (Nov 12, 2013)

Beautiful!  Like the CPOP best.  How did you do that top?  It's really nice?  My stuff is still a bit too runny when I put it in the mold to hold something like that.


----------



## ourwolfden (Nov 12, 2013)

Really pretty!  I love the soft colors!


----------



## TVivian (Nov 12, 2013)

Beautiful! I'm a fan of CPOP as well! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Paintguru (Nov 12, 2013)

Odd, I had always thought CPOP made the colors pop more, not less.  Perhaps a view of the cut soap, not the outer surface, would show that difference.


----------



## AKjulz (Nov 12, 2013)

Anerlin, that is horrible! What a mess . 
I have used several wood molds over the years and not had any problems so they must not have been glued.  Now I'm using the 5 lb wood from brambleberry with the thin silicone liner 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## AKjulz (Nov 12, 2013)

Paintguru said:


> Odd, I had always thought CPOP made the colors pop more, not less.  Perhaps a view of the cut soap, not the outer surface, would show that difference.



I cut the logs in half, so you are seeing the cut surface. I thought it was supposed to make the color pop too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Paintguru (Nov 12, 2013)

AKjulz said:


> I cut the logs in half, so you are seeing the cut surface. I thought it was supposed to make the color pop too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making



Ah so you cut it after processing....interesting.


----------



## Lildlege1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Very pretty soap love the colors


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 12, 2013)

They're gorgeous AKjulz. Where should I look for them?


----------



## paillo (Nov 12, 2013)

AKjulz said:


> Anerlin, that is horrible! What a mess .
> I have used several wood molds over the years and not had any problems so they must not have been glued.  Now I'm using the 5 lb wood from brambleberry with the thin silicone liner
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making



What do you think of this mold combo? I hate mine, quite honestly. For me, it's not quite tall enough, could use 1/2 inch less wide and half an inch taller. My liner needs taping or it flops all over the place. I really want to like it, but have resorted to paper-lining my old reliable wood molds instead. Hoping you have tips to using this one! But it does hold up fine in the oven for CPOP


----------



## AKjulz (Nov 12, 2013)

Paillo, I wouldn't mind it being a bit taller also. The floppy bit is sometimes a problem for me when I'm pouring, so I will stick a piece of tape on the long sides, but can then pull the tape off as soon as I have some soap in there. Bummer that they aren't working for you


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 13, 2013)

"...I thought it was supposed to make the color pop too...."

And maybe for some colors, CPOP does do that. But obviously not for your particular soap and the colors you used. Even so, I like 'em both, regardless of the differences -- nice job on the design!

Ah, the pleasures of learning stuff on the internet -- someone's opinion can all too quickly take on the ring of gospel truth. :???:


----------



## MaitriBB (Nov 13, 2013)

I liked CPOP for a while but then had several batches overheat and separate, so I quit doing it and now put my soaps in the fridge.  I use goat milk though.


----------



## susies1955 (Nov 13, 2013)

I have never made soap. I'm still getting supplies. I have a gas oven and it runs about 80 all the time because of the pilot light. Would I just make soap the normal Cold Process way and then let it set in the oven overnight? I have a wooden mold my husband made. 
Thanks,
Susie in cold, snowy northern NY


----------



## roseb (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh boy, never thought about the glue in my wooden molds softening.  I do have a bunch of nails in them, and have not had a problem so far.  I just looked at them and they appear fine.  Thanks for the warning!


----------



## roseb (Nov 13, 2013)

AKjulz, that is some pretty soap!  I can almost smell it.  That's for sharing your experiment!


----------



## Anerlin (Nov 13, 2013)

AKjulz said:


> Anerlin, that is horrible! What a mess .
> I have used several wood molds over the years and not had any problems so they must not have been glued.  Now I'm using the 5 lb wood from brambleberry with the thin silicone liner
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making




That was the one I used...I believe.  Does have hinges on the side panels and velcro strips at each end?  The velcro strips are glued on and came off in the oven.  The side panel came down and my soap ran out.  Nice shiny oven now, though!  Everything has a silver lining I guess :razz:


----------



## AKjulz (Nov 13, 2013)

No mine is different. The bottom of mine slides out, but no Velcro or anything. However I dont see nails so I'm guessing the whole thing is glued together, but been using them for awhile in the oven with no problems.  Good job spotting that silver lining!


----------



## seven (Nov 14, 2013)

Beautiful soaps 

My personal preference is the one on the left (the CPOP one). Although the colors pop out more on the other one, I like how smooth it looks on the CPOP.

This got me thinking of trying CPOP  First, gotta get me some 'proper' CPOP molds, as mine are all plastic


----------



## athallr (Nov 14, 2013)

Awesome experiment! I'm also a cpop fan. Live soaping that way.


----------



## AKjulz (Nov 23, 2013)

CaraBou said:


> They're gorgeous AKjulz. Where should I look for them?




CaraBou, I just realized you are in Anchorage!  I have my soap at the Octopus Ink Gallery  on 4th and H (or G?) or if you can get on base, the Alaska gift shop on JBER. (Hope that's okay to post...not trying to advertise or anything) 
Enjoy your Friday evening on the forum...I know I'am


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 23, 2013)

Excellent, I work downtown and will look for them.  Your soaps are inspiring -- I would love to see and smell them in person!  I work with a guy who told me his wife buys soap in bulk somewhere near that location -- I bet it is yours! I was "exposing" my coworkers to my hobby soaps, and was thrilled to know he and one other buy handmade soaps. Such a good thing.


----------

